# Ich möchte DICH werben!



## DerColded (4. August 2015)

Hallo liebes buffed - Forum.

Ich würde DICH gerne werben um zusammen WoW zu spielen .
Ich finde auf dauer einfach keinen spaß mehr alleine zu spielen, es wird langweilig (m.M.n)
und es wird Zeit mal wieder ein paar Chars hochzuspielen 

 

Wir würden auf dem Realm Blackmoore seitens der Allianz spielen. Ich würde ein paar

Taschen und auch mal das ein oder andere goldmünzchen springen lassen.

Aber ich sag es Vorab. Ich stelle KEINE Keys zur verfügung .
Das ist nicht im Sinne des Erfinders , es geht um den Spielspaß und wenn ihr
bock habt WoW zu zocken , dann solltet ihr euch es auch selbst kaufen.

Auf was DU dich einlässt:

-etwas wenig WoW Erfahrung in den höheren Leveln
-habe einen sehr eigene Humor. (Muss aber nicht immer schlecht sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
-bin recht aktiv
-bin eigentlich immer freundlich , kann aber auch mal rum ragen
- Einen treuen und zuverlässigen Spielkollegen!!

Auf was ICH mich einlassen will:

- Auf einen WoW Veteran
- Jemanden der nicht Humorbehindert ist , aber dennoch ernst bleiben kann
- Du solltest min. 15 Jahre alt sein
- Wie oben erwähnt , solltest du dir die Keys selber kaufen .

Ich würde mich über eine Anfrage bei Skype sehr freuen 

dj_jumper13

Bis dahin noch einen schönen Abend.


----------



## DerColded (6. August 2015)

Push

 

Suche weiterhin


----------



## fledermausmann (8. August 2015)

ich mach mit digga


----------



## gibo12 (12. August 2015)

hast du jetzt wen gefunden wäre ansonsten auf am set  habe schonmal gespielt hatte jetzt aber eine längere pause bin sehr aktiv und wäre für alles bereit + erfahrung vorhanden


----------

